# How To Cure Pop Eye?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

how do i cure pop eye ?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

probably a result of poor water quality. clean water should do the trick. theres a med for it not sure maybe maracyn but dont quote me on that. wait for someone else to post before you buy that. i never use meds thats why i am not sure of the name off the top of my head.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

cool just wondering what can i use to cure it since my tank is cycling right now, dont want kill off my new beneficial bacteria trying to curl 1 p and lose them all. shetty situation i tell ya....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea you really have to wait for the cycle to finish. nothing you can do at this point. just leave the tank alone for now. only thing you can do is use a product like biospira to speedup the cycle


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

biospira not sold in canada i assume cant find it anywhere


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

probably under a different name i know they changed it.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Bio-Spira was replaced with Tetra SafeStart. They changed the formula so it doesn't have to be refrigerated anymore. I have no idea if it works as well as the old bio-spira.

It would be easier and probably quicker to just get some used media from your LFS.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You're fish has probably got popeye because they have been in overstocked conditions and are now in an uncycled tank.
Leave the tank alone for now and just let it cycle, no sense in treating your fish either till you fix your water which you just have to wait on.


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

what's popeye? when the eye of the fish is going bigger and out like the caribe of this video?
http://www.youtube.com/user/skinhead30?fea.../13/BT-jvvfBYH4

it's mine and i cured it with areator in few days he swimmed inside the air column and he was saved without chimical products... i was luky, admit that!


----------

